

Listening to the Star Wars Soundtrack in a Pygmy Village - __Joker
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2015/01/listening-to-the-star-wars-soundtrack-in-a-pygmy-village/384402/?single_page=true

======
hcarvalhoalves
Movie soundtracks and concerts are quite different than ceremonial songs in
intent, obviously. I wonder what their reaction would be to pop song.

